# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  μιξη ζεστου νερου με κρυο

## cptbill

Χαιρετω το φορουμ και εναποθέτω την απορια μου.
Εξοχικη κατοικια στο Βολο χρονια εγκατελειμενη, διαθετει εγκατασταση καλοριφερ με μποιλερ στο υπογειο οπως επισης και ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα (μονης ενεργειας).
Ερχομαστε στο προβλημα:

Το Χειμωνα που δεν υπηρχε ζεστο νερο μεσω ηλιακου,  γινοταν χρηση των καλοριφερ οπου ταυτοχρονα ειχαμε και ζεστο νερο μεσω του μποιλερ. Εκει γινοταν το εξης παραδοξο: και στη μπαταρια του νιπτηρα αλλα και στη μπαταρια του μπανιου, αλλες φορες ερχοταν ειτε καυτο νερο παιζοντας με τη θεση της μπαταριας ειτε χλιαρο νερο. Δηλαδη εαν βαζαμε τη μπαταρια στη φουλ θεση του ζεστου ερχοταν χλιαρο νερο ενω αμα τη βαζαμε στη μεση (η προς το κρυιο) ανα περιοδους μπορει να ερχοταν απιστευτα καυτο νερο. Σαν να γινοταν μιξη του νερου με του ηλιακου? Δεν ειμαι γνωστης.

Καλοκαιρι τωρα οπου υπηρχε αφθονο ζεστο νερο απο τον ηλίακο,  διαπιστωσα οπως ολες οι βρυσες του σπιτιου στη θεση εντελως κρυου εβγαζαν χλιαρο νερο. Οποτε και εκει πιθανολογω για μιξη νερου με τον ηλιακο? Φυσικα μετα τη διαπιστωση μου φροντισα να προμηθευτω εμφιαλωμενο νερο.


Τι μπορει να παιζει? Δυστυχως η επισκεψη της κατοικιας γινεται μονο Σαββατοκυριακα οποτε δεν εχω προλαβει να φωναξω υδραυλικο αλλα το προβλημα φανταζει πολυ περιεργο.

----------


## nyannaco

Φιλε μου, χωρις αυτοψια ειναι περιπου σδυνατον να μαντεψει κανεις. Η επιλογη μεταξυ μποιλερ και ηλιακου πως γινεται;

----------


## cptbill

καλα ναι, δεν ψαχνω για διαγνωση απο το ιντερνετ, αλλωστε οταν καλεσω υδραυλικο θα αναφερω και το τι τελικα φταιει. Απλα εχω ακουσει διαφορα οτι πχ η βαλβιδα αντεπιστροφης παιζει να εχει χαλασει πχ 

Εναλλαγη μποιλερ/ηλιακου δεν εχω βρει καποιο τροπο να γινεται. Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο??


Στο υπογειο παντως, στη παροχη κρυου νερου του μποιλερ υπαρχει διακοπτης ωστε να κλεινω τη παροχη νερου προς το μποιλερ. Δεν ξερω εαν παιζει καποιο ρολο αυτο
Παραθετω φωτο

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z13v0gfacp...01759.JPG?dl=0

----------


## nyannaco

Το να έχει κολλήσει κάποιο αντεπίστροφο παίζει, ειδικά αν το νερό έιναι σκληρό, αλλά αυτό είναι το μικρότερο από τα προβλήματά σου. Ολη η εγκατάσταση είναι για κλάματα, για να μην πω για κλωτσιές! Τί επαγγέλλεται αυτός που την έκανε;

----------


## cptbill

nyannaco μακαρι να ηξερα. Δεν γνωριζω τι ακριβως εχει παιχτεί  αφου για αρκετα χρονια το σπιτι ηταν μη κατοικήσιμο .

To σπιτι ανοικε σε grandparents που πλεον δεν ζουν οποτε εχω αναλαβει να βγαλω το φιδι απο τη τρυπα εγω. 

Εχουν γινει απειρες κακοτεχνιες κ εχουν διορθωθει αρκτα πραγματα αλλα η χειροτερη ειναι το κομματι του νερου (για το οποιο δηλωνω αγνοια) αφου αυτο που με καιει ειναι οτι δεν εχω ποσιμο νερο καθε φορα που επισκεφτομαι τη κατοικια. 
2 ακομα φωτος της εγκαταστασης του λεβητοστασιου:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0yq4w5ia6l..._5150.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xoubqgds8i..._5151.JPG?dl=0

Χαρακτηριστικο της αγνοιας που υπαρχει οσο αφορα την εγκατασταση ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζω καν αν το μποιλερ ειναι διπλης ενεργειας η οχι (το φωτακι στο κατω μερος με εχει βαλει σε υποψιες)

----------


## nyannaco

Φίλε Βασίλη, μια και δεν γνωρίζεις τον "εγκαταστάτη υδραυλικό" που ευθύνεται γι'αυτές τις ομορφιές, θα σε διαφωτίσω εγώ σχετικά με το επάγγελμά του: πρόκειται για τσοπάνο με εργαλειοθήκη, είδος εν αφθονία στην ελληνική επαρχία (στοίχημα ότι κάνει και τον ηλεκτρολόγο, όχι μόνο τον υδραυλικό). Οχι ότι και στην Αθήνα δεν έχει σκιτζήδες, αλλά στην επαρχία, και ειδικά στα μικρά μέρη, η έλλειψη ανταγωνισμού τους ευνοεί περισσότερο.
Λοιπόν, πέραν της γενικότερης τσαπατσουλιάς που είναι προφανής και στον πλέον άσχετο, και που λέει πολλά για την ποιότητα της δουλειάς του, εγώ βλέπω και μια σειρά από συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα/παραλείψεις, όπως:
Δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος στο πότε (υπό ποιές προϋποθέσεις) δίνει ο λέβητας στο μπόιλερ... ούτε ηλεκτροβάνα, ούτε βέβαια δυνατότητα ελέγχου από το χρήστη, και το σπουδαιότερο, ούτε θερμοστατικός έλεγχος! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν δεν τραβάς νερό κάθε τόσο, η θερμοκρασία του νερού στο μπόιλερ θα φτάσει σχεδόν τη θερμοκρασία των νερών του λέβητα, δηλαδή 70°C τουλάχιστον (εξαρτάται πού είναι ρυθμισμένος να κόβει ο λέβητας). Πρόβλημα και για το χρήστη που κινδυνεύει να καεί, και για τους σωλήνες που καταπονούνται, και για το μπόιλερ που ανεβάζει πίεση. Αναφορικά με το τελευταίο, κανονικά το μπόιλερ θα έπρεπε να είναι εξοπλισμένο με ένα δοχείο διαστολής, για να διατηρεί την πίεση σε ανεκτά επίπεδα. Δεν υπάρχει. Πιθανόν ο μάστορας έχει κάνει το γνωστό κόλπο των πονηρών που σαμποτάρουν το ενσωματωμένο στη βαλβίδα ασφαλείας αντεπίστροφο, για να κάνει το δίκτυο του νερού δοχείο διαστολής. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να εξηγεί πολλά σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που παρατήρησες.
Στη συνέχεια, βλέπω ότι έχει βάλει έναν υδροστάτη επαφής στην έξοδο του ζεστού νερού από το λέβητα. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι είναι για τον έλεγχο του κυκλοφορητή, και όχι για τον καυστήρα! Κι αυτό γιατί τόσο η θέση τοποθέτησης όσο και η αδράνεια του ίδου του υδροστάτη έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα να ενεργοποιείται όταν η θερμοκρασία στο λέβητα έχει φτάσει αρκετά παραπάνω από τη ρύμιση... π.χ. τον ρυθμίζεις στους 40°C, αλλά μέχρι να πάρει χαμπάρι το νερό στο λέβητα έχει φτάσει στους 55-60°C, με αποτέλεσμα όταν πάρει μπροστά ο κυκλοφορητής να υποβάλει σε θερμικό σοκ τόσο τα σώματα (κάνουν θόρυβο όταν παίρνει μπροστά; ) όσο και τον ίδιο το λέβητα. Η σωστή λύση θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιηθέι ένας υδροστάτης αποστάσεως, με το πουράκι στο κυάθιο του λέβητα. Αλήθεια, στους πόσoυς βαθμούς είναι ρυθμισμένος αυτός ο πορτοκαλί;
Επίσης, μου είναι ερωτηματικό ο δεύτερος υδροστάτης, στη στήλη του ζεστού, μετά τον κυκλοφορητή. Αυτός τί ρόλο να πάιζει άραγε; Μόνο με παρατήρηση της καλωδίωσης μπορεί να απαντηθεί, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι πολύ ύποπτο.
Κακή επιλογή επίσης οι συλλέκτες ύδρευσης, χωρίς ρυθμιστικά (πέντε σώματα έχει το σπίτι; ). Οχι ότι ο αρχικός εγκαταστάτης θα ήξερε να το ρυθμίσει, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσε κάποιος άλλος. Τώρα έχεις εντελώς τυχαίες ροές, με αποτέλεσμα ανομοιόμορφη θέρμανση των σωμάτων και αντιοικονομική λειτουργία. Σε ποιά ταχύτητα είναι ρυθμισμένος ο κυκλοφορητής; Και ο τύπος του; Οχι ότι θα μου κάνει εντύπωση να είναι κανένας RS-30/7 στην τρίτη ταχύτητα...
Και η ομορφιά με την καμινάδα... τεράστια, πάλι καλά που την μόνωσε, ελπίζω σε όλο της το ύψος (αν και δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος). Αυτό το σπιράλ που έχει βάλει για καπναγωγό, είναι αλουμιένιο, έτσι; Πολύ καλό για απορροφητήρες, αλλά παντελώς ακατάλληλο για καπναγωγός. Κι αν μαντεύω σωστά από τη φωτογραφία ότι απλώς το έχει χώσει μέσα στην καμινάδα, και γύρω-γύρω είναι ανοιχτό και τραβάει η καπνοδόχος αέρα, άστα να πάνε...
Και ο καυστήρας/λέβητας (τί ισχύ γράφει στο ταμπελάκι του; ) φαίνεται να την έχει ακούσει κάποια στιγμή, από το καψάλισμα στην πρόσοψη.
Ακόμη, εξακολουθούμε να είμαστε στο σκοτάδι όσον αφορά το που και πώς συνδέεται ο ηλιακός, και πώς γίνεται η εναλλαγή. Προφανώς αυτό γίνεται εκτός λεβητοστασίου.
Συνολική εκτίμηση: η όλη εγκατάσταση είναι για κλάματα, για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο, λειτουργεί σίγουρα πολύ αντιοικονομικά, και είναι και δυνητικά επικίνδυνη.
Η μόνη λύση για μένα, ξήλωμα όλων των σωληνώσεων στο λεβητοστάσιο, και εγκατάσταση από την αρχή, από σοβαρό μάστορα που ξέρει τί κάνει.

----------


## JOUN

Επειδη ο πινακας του καυστηρα δεν εχει επανω του υδροστατες,κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ο πριν τον κυκλοφορητη ειναι για τον καυστηρα(65-70 βαθμους)  και ο (πολυ) μετα τον κυκλοφορητη ειναι του κυκλοφορητη(40-45 βαθμους).
Φυσικα οπως ειπες μ'αυτο τον τροπο το συστημα δουλευει οπου ναναι..

----------


## nyannaco

Κι όμως, Γιώργο, στην πρώτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται να υπάρχει υδροστάτης καυστήρα πάνω στο λέβητα (το περιστροφικό κουμπί αριστερά αυτό δείχνει).
Τώρα, αν χάλασε και κάποιος αποφάσισε να βάλει έναν επαφής εξωτερικά αντί να τον αντικαταστήσει, δεν μπορώ παρά να κράξω. Κι ακόμη χειρότερα, αν έβαλε και τοιν υδροστάτη του κυκλοφορητή στη στήλη, τόσο μακριά και με τοση μάζα μετάλλου να παρεμβάλλεται, θα πρέπει να τον έχει ρυθμισμένο στους 30°C για να πάρει μπροστά κάποτε (και όταν βέβαια το νερό στο λέβητα θα έχει φτάσει στους 70°C)  :Confused1: 
Απλά απαράδεκτο!

----------

JOUN (08-09-15)

----------


## JOUN

> Κι όμως, Γιώργο, στην πρώτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται να υπάρχει υδροστάτης καυστήρα πάνω στο λέβητα (το περιστροφικό κουμπί αριστερά αυτό δείχνει).
> Τώρα, αν χάλασε και κάποιος αποφάσισε να βάλει έναν επαφής εξωτερικά αντί να τον αντικαταστήσει, δεν μπορώ παρά να κράξω.


Σωστα,ποιος ψαχνει τωρα να βρει τον ιδιο..Βαλε τον γνωστο πορτοκαλι ΙΜΙΤ που εχουν και τα περιπτερα,και αν δουλευει οπου ναναι σιγα μην το καταλαβει κανενας(του εγκαταστατη συμπεριλαμβανομενου)

----------


## cptbill

2 ακομα φωτος
https://www.dropbox.com/s/evdwqhx5la...01758.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/b5kaymlxh7...01756.JPG?dl=0

Καταρχας ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες. Το ποστ του nyannaco ειναι το λιγοτερο, θησαυρός. Ομολογω πλεον πως εχω αγχωθει στο να βρω καλο υδραυλικο στη περιοχη του Βολου.


Ας απαντησω σε οτι μπορω  :Tongue2: 






> Δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος στο πότε (υπό ποιές προϋποθέσεις) δίνει ο λέβητας στο μπόιλερ... ούτε ηλεκτροβάνα, ούτε βέβαια δυνατότητα ελέγχου από το χρήστη, και το σπουδαιότερο, ούτε θερμοστατικός έλεγχος! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν δεν τραβάς νερό κάθε τόσο, η θερμοκρασία του νερού στο μπόιλερ θα φτάσει σχεδόν τη θερμοκρασία των νερών του λέβητα, δηλαδή 70°C τουλάχιστον (εξαρτάται πού είναι ρυθμισμένος να κόβει ο λέβητας). Πρόβλημα και για το χρήστη που κινδυνεύει να καεί, και για τους σωλήνες που καταπονούνται, και για το μπόιλερ που ανεβάζει πίεση. Αναφορικά με το τελευταίο, κανονικά το μπόιλερ θα έπρεπε να είναι εξοπλισμένο με ένα δοχείο διαστολής, για να διατηρεί την πίεση σε ανεκτά επίπεδα. Δεν υπάρχει. Πιθανόν ο μάστορας έχει κάνει το γνωστό κόλπο των πονηρών που σαμποτάρουν το ενσωματωμένο στη βαλβίδα ασφαλείας αντεπίστροφο, για να κάνει το δίκτυο του νερού δοχείο διαστολής. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να εξηγεί πολλά σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που παρατήρησες.


Περιφημα  :Sad:  Ναι οντως, ανα περιοδους το νερο βγαινει τρομερα καυτο οταν γινεται χρηση της θερμανσης με καλοριφερ/μποιλερ




> Στη συνέχεια, βλέπω ότι έχει βάλει έναν υδροστάτη επαφής στην έξοδο του ζεστού νερού από το λέβητα. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι είναι για τον έλεγχο του κυκλοφορητή, και όχι για τον καυστήρα! Κι αυτό γιατί τόσο η θέση τοποθέτησης όσο και η αδράνεια του ίδου του υδροστάτη έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα να ενεργοποιείται όταν η θερμοκρασία στο λέβητα έχει φτάσει αρκετά παραπάνω από τη ρύμιση... π.χ. τον ρυθμίζεις στους 40°C, αλλά μέχρι να πάρει χαμπάρι το νερό στο λέβητα έχει φτάσει στους 55-60°C, με αποτέλεσμα όταν πάρει μπροστά ο κυκλοφορητής να υποβάλει σε θερμικό σοκ τόσο τα σώματα (κάνουν θόρυβο όταν παίρνει μπροστά; ) όσο και τον ίδιο το λέβητα. Η σωστή λύση θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιηθέι ένας υδροστάτης αποστάσεως, με το πουράκι στο κυάθιο του λέβητα. Αλήθεια, στους πόσoυς βαθμούς είναι ρυθμισμένος αυτός ο πορτοκαλί;



Ο υδροστατης επαφης αφορα τον του κυκλοφορητη (μιλαμε για το πορτοκαλι πραγμα). Δυστυχως δεν θυμαμαι θερμοκρασια.
Ναι, για την ακριβεια στην εκκινηση δεν ακουγεται απλα θορυβος αλλα κατι σαν να κοχλαζει νερο. Ειναι λιγο τρομακτικος ο θορυβος και διαρκει δευτερολεπτα.





> Επίσης, μου είναι ερωτηματικό ο δεύτερος υδροστάτης, στη στήλη του ζεστού, μετά τον κυκλοφορητή. Αυτός τί ρόλο να πάιζει άραγε; Μόνο με παρατήρηση της καλωδίωσης μπορεί να απαντηθεί, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι πολύ ύποπτο.


Αναφερεσαι στον μαυρο υδροστατη ετσι? Ομολογουμενος και εγω τωρα στη φωτογραφια τον παρατηρησα.





> Κακή επιλογή επίσης οι συλλέκτες ύδρευσης, χωρίς ρυθμιστικά (πέντε σώματα έχει το σπίτι; ). Οχι ότι ο αρχικός εγκαταστάτης θα ήξερε να το ρυθμίσει, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσε κάποιος άλλος. Τώρα έχεις εντελώς τυχαίες ροές, με αποτέλεσμα ανομοιόμορφη θέρμανση των σωμάτων και αντιοικονομική λειτουργία. Σε ποιά ταχύτητα είναι ρυθμισμένος ο κυκλοφορητής; Και ο τύπος του; Οχι ότι θα μου κάνει εντύπωση να είναι κανένας RS-30/7 στην τρίτη ταχύτητα...


7 σωματα συνολικα.





> Και η ομορφιά με την καμινάδα... τεράστια, πάλι καλά που την μόνωσε, ελπίζω σε όλο της το ύψος (αν και δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος). Αυτό το σπιράλ που έχει βάλει για καπναγωγό, είναι αλουμιένιο, έτσι; Πολύ καλό για απορροφητήρες, αλλά παντελώς ακατάλληλο για καπναγωγός. Κι αν μαντεύω σωστά από τη φωτογραφία ότι απλώς το έχει χώσει μέσα στην καμινάδα, και γύρω-γύρω είναι ανοιχτό και τραβάει η καπνοδόχος αέρα, άστα να πάνε...
> 
> 
> Και ο καυστήρας/λέβητας (τί ισχύ γράφει στο ταμπελάκι του; ) φαίνεται να την έχει ακούσει κάποια στιγμή, από το καψάλισμα στην πρόσοψη.
> Ακόμη, εξακολουθούμε να είμαστε στο σκοτάδι όσον αφορά το που και πώς συνδέεται ο ηλιακός, και πώς γίνεται η εναλλαγή. Προφανώς αυτό γίνεται εκτός λεβητοστασίου.
> Συνολική εκτίμηση: η όλη εγκατάσταση είναι για κλάματα, για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο, λειτουργεί σίγουρα πολύ αντιοικονομικά, και είναι και δυνητικά επικίνδυνη.
> Η μόνη λύση για μένα, ξήλωμα όλων των σωληνώσεων στο λεβητοστάσιο, και εγκατάσταση από την αρχή, από σοβαρό μάστορα που ξέρει τί κάνει.


Αναρτησα φωτο σχετιακ με το καυστηρα και την ισχυ του.

----------


## nyannaco

> Αναφερεσαι στον μαυρο υδροστατη ετσι? Ομολογουμενος και εγω τωρα στη φωτογραφια τον παρατηρησα.


Ποιό μαύρο; Το μόνο μαύρο που βλέπω είναι το κουτί σύνδεσης και επιλογής ταχύτητας του κυκλοφορητή, αυτό λες;
Αναφερόμουν στον πορτοκαλί υδροστάτη επαφής που, τώρα που το προσέχω, στην πρώτη φωτο φαίνεται να είναι στη στήλη μετά τον κυκλοφορητή, και στις επόμενες φαίνεται να έχει μετακομίσει ο ίδιος, ως εκ θαύματος, πριν τον κυκλοφορητή!
Οταν μπορέσεις, δες σε τί θερμοκρασίες είναι ρυθμισμένος τόσο του καυστήρα (πάνω στο λέβητα), όσο και του κυκλοφορητή (ο πορτοκαλί).
Το επόμενο project, όταν τον ανάψεις, είναι να δεις στους πόσους βαθμούς (βάσει θερμομέτρου λέβητα) παίρνει μπρος ο κυκλοφορητής. Μην απορήσεις αν είναι αρκετά περισσότεροι από την (έτσι κι αλλιώς ανακριβέστατη) ρύθμισή του.

----------


## cptbill

ναι εχεις δικιο, σορρυ. Οποτε μιλαμε για το πορτοκαλι που ειναι ΠΡΙΝ τον κυκλοφορητη και ρυθμιζει τη θερμοκρασια του κυκλοφορητη, το πρασινο-μαυρο που ειναι ο ιδιος ο κυκλοφορητης.

και μια ακομα φωτο που δειχνει πως υπαρχει ρυθμιστης θερμοκρασιας πανω στο καυστηρα.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/iijg54ira3...01755.JPG?dl=0

Υποψιν: στη φωτο αυτη https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8z33aufq9...01753.JPG?dl=0  ο ρυθμιστης θερμοκρασιας του κυκλοφορητη ηταν σε ακυρο σημειο συμφωνα με την εταιρια που ηρθε και μου εκανε συντηρηση τον καυστηρα.και τον εβαλε πλεον πριν τον κυκλοφορητη, οπως φαινεται στις υπολοιπες φωτος

----------


## nyannaco

Ετσι, να λύνονται τα μυστήρια ένα-ένα.
Με τον υδροστάτη του καυστήρα στους 85°C (στο βαθμό που είναι σωστή η ένδειξη στο κουμπί, πράγμα που μόνο με το θερμόμετρο επιβεβαιώνεται), το νερό στο μπόιλερ θα ξεπερνάει τους 80°C! Προβληματικό από πολλές πλευρές (εγκαύματα απότο νερό, καταπόνηση μπόιλερ και εγκατάστασης, υψηλότερη εναπόθεση αλάτων, μεγαλύτερες απώλειες).
Επίσης, καταπόνηση των πλαστικών σωληνώσεων της θέρμανσης, αυξημένες απώλειες κι εκεί, αύξηση εναπόθεσης σκόνης στους τοίχους πάνω από τα σώματα...
Αυτό πάνως είναι δευτερεύον αυτή τη στιγμή, αυτό που προέχει είναι να αποκατασταθούν οι κακοτεχνίες και να λύσεις το πρακτικό σου πρόβλημα με το νερό. Σου προτείνω την εξής ανέξοδη δοκιμή: αφού ζεσταθεί το νερό στο μπόιλερ, κλείσε το διακόπτη στην εισαγωγή κρύου, και παρατήρησε αν εξακολουθεί το πρόβλημα. Αν όχι, θα έχεις επιβεβαιώσει ότι το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε αστοχία (ή σαμποτάζ) του αντεπίστροφου στη βαλβίδα ασφαλείας.

----------


## cptbill

θα εχεις feedback σε περιπου 1 μηνα που θα ειμαι για κανενα 10ημερο και θα μπορεσω να κανω δοκιμες.
Τη θερμοκρασια του καυστηρα παντως πρεπει να την εχω κατεβασει στους 60C πέρυσι το χειμωνα γιατι αυτος ο θορυβος στην εκκινηση κυκλοφοριας του νερου ηταν καπως.

----------


## nyannaco

Πάντως να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι αυτό που θα μειώσει, έως και θα σταματήσει τελείως το θόρυβο από τα σώματα κατά την εκκίνηση, δεν είναι το κατέβασμα της θερμοκρασίας του νερού (καυστήρας), αλλά του υδροστάτη του κυκλοφορητή, ώστε να ξεκινάει το πολύ στους 40-45 (πραγματικούς) βαθμούς. Τον καυστήρα θα σου έλεγα ιδανικά γύρω στους 70-75 βαθμούς, αλλά μέχρι να κάνεις τις προτεινόμενες μετατροπές, άσε τον στους 60 αν αυτό επαρκεί για να ζεσταθεί το σπίτι, για να μην ανεβαίνει τρελλά η θερμοκρασία του ζεστού νερού χρήσης στο μπόιλερ.

Και, ναι, το μπόιλερ είναι διπλής ενέργειας (στην αγορά αυτό το είδος το λένε ηλεκτρομπόιλερ).

----------


## cptbill

> Πάντως να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι αυτό που θα μειώσει, έως και θα σταματήσει τελείως το θόρυβο από τα σώματα κατά την εκκίνηση, δεν είναι το κατέβασμα της θερμοκρασίας του νερού (καυστήρας), αλλά του υδροστάτη του κυκλοφορητή, ώστε να ξεκινάει το πολύ στους 40-45 (πραγματικούς) βαθμούς. Τον καυστήρα θα σου έλεγα ιδανικά γύρω στους 70-75 βαθμούς, αλλά μέχρι να κάνεις τις προτεινόμενες μετατροπές, άσε τον στους 60 αν αυτό επαρκεί για να ζεσταθεί το σπίτι, για να μην ανεβαίνει τρελλά η θερμοκρασία του ζεστού νερού χρήσης στο μπόιλερ.
> 
> Και, ναι, το μπόιλερ είναι διπλής ενέργειας (στην αγορά αυτό το είδος το λένε ηλεκτρομπόιλερ).


thanks. Πανω απο το μποιλερ κρεμεται καποιο ορφανο ηλεκτρολογικο καλωδιο οπως επισης στον ηλεκτρολογικο μου πινακα υπαρχει ασφαλεια για Θερμοσιφωνα που δεν κανει τιποτα ομως. Πιθανολογω πως δεν συνδεθηκε ποτε το μποιλερ μεσω ρευματος. 

Και μια ακομη απορια. Το δοχείο διαστολης ειναι αυτο το κοκκινο πραγμα που βλεπω αριστερα του καυστηρα? Ανεφερες πως δεν υπαρχει δοχειο διαστολης για το μποιλερ. Οποτε φανταζομαι εννοουσες πως πρεπει να υπαρχει ξεχωριστο για το μποιλερ και ξεχωριστο για τον καυστηρα.

----------


## nyannaco

Ναι, το δοχείο διαστολής είναι αυτό που λες. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει και ένα ακόμη, μικρότερο και κατάλληλο για ΖΝΧ, συνδεμένο στην εισαγωγή του κρύου νερού στο μπόιλερ.

Σαν πρώτη κίνηση θα σου προτεινα το τεστ που σου έγραψα παραπάνω, μήποως και εντοπιστεί η πηγή του προβλήματος της επιστροφής ΖΝΧ στο κρύο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να βρεθεί η μέθοδος επιλογής μεταξύ ηλιακού και μπόιλερ. Υποψιάζομαι ότι και ο ηλιακός έχει διακόπτη στην παροχή του κρύου, και τα ζεστά και από τα δύο πέφτουν στην εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού, οπότε αν έχεις μόνο το ένα από τα δύο να πάιρνει κρύο ξέρεις από πού πάιρνεις, αν είναι και τα δύο ανοιχτά Ο Θεός κι η ψυχή του!

Σχετικά με τον έλεγχο του μπόιλερ, ο σωστός τρόπος είναι ηλεκτροβάνα στη θέρμανση και ηλεκτροβάνα στο μπίλερ, ελεγχόμενα από πίνακα αυτονομίας και θερμοστάτη χώρου με πρόσθετη εντολή μπόιλερ, ώστε να μπορείς να τα λειτουργείς εντελώς ανεξάρτητα. Αν και, όπως λες, άναμμα του λέβητα για το μπόιλερ μόνο δεν συμφέρει, καλύτερα με το ρεύμα. Γενικά, αν η τιμή του πετρελαίου παραμείνει γύρω στο €1, αίναι αμφίβολο αν συμφέρει ακόμη και όταν λειτουργεί η θέρμανση.

Σαν δεύτερο (αφού λυθεί το πρώτο), σύνδεσε το μπόιλερ στο ρεύμα, και απόκοψέ το εντελώς από το λέβητα, μέχρι να μπορέσεις να φτιάξεις την εγκατάσταση, αν το κρίνεις σκόπιμο. Εναλλακτικά, για να μην καταργήσεις τη λειτουργία του μπόιλερ, βάζεις μια ηλεκτροβάνα τώρα (που θα μείνει στη θέση της αργότερα, αν το φτιάξεις με αυτονομίες) και έναν υδροστάτη στο μπόιλερ, ώστε να κόβει την τροφοδότηση του μπόιλερ όταν το ΖΝΧ στο εσωτερικό του πιάσει τους π.χ. 55°C (για να μην πηγαίνει πολύ παραπάνω). Βέβαια, είναι μεσοβέζικη λύση, απλά καλύτερο από το τίποτα που έχεις τώρα, και με υλικά που θα χρειαστούν και στην οριστική διευθέτηση.

----------


## cptbill

> Σαν δεύτερο (αφού λυθεί το πρώτο), σύνδεσε το μπόιλερ στο ρεύμα, και απόκοψέ το εντελώς από το λέβητα, μέχρι να μπορέσεις να φτιάξεις την εγκατάσταση, αν το κρίνεις σκόπιμο. Εναλλακτικά, για να μην καταργήσεις τη λειτουργία του μπόιλερ, βάζεις μια ηλεκτροβάνα τώρα (που θα μείνει στη θέση της αργότερα, αν το φτιάξεις με αυτονομίες) και έναν υδροστάτη στο μπόιλερ, ώστε να κόβει την τροφοδότηση του μπόιλερ όταν το ΖΝΧ στο εσωτερικό του πιάσει τους π.χ. 55°C (για να μην πηγαίνει πολύ παραπάνω). Βέβαια, είναι μεσοβέζικη λύση, απλά καλύτερο από το τίποτα που έχεις τώρα, και με υλικά που θα χρειαστούν και στην οριστική διευθέτηση.


οπως το κοβω για περιορισμο σε πρωτη φαση κοστους, αυτο που θα κανω μαλλον, αν τελικα δουλεψει ως ηλεκτρομποιλερ, ειναι να κλεισω τη βανα του κρυου νερου που πηγαινει απο το καυστηρα προς το μποιλερ (ασπρος διακοπτης) ωστε πλεον να μην τροφοδοτω το μποιλερ με καυτο νερο. 
Και φυσικα να διορθωσω το προβλημα με το κρυο νερο. Επομενο feedback, αν πανε ολα καλα, προς τελος οκτωβριου.
Ευχαριστω για το feedback. Αν κανενας ξερει καλο μαστορα στη περιοχη του Βολου, ας μου στειλει κανενα pm.

----------


## nyannaco

Είσαι σε καλό δρόμο  :Wink: 
Τώρα πρόσεξα στη φωτογραφία DSC01755, ότι στην είσοδο του ζεστού νερού από το λέβητα στο μπόιλερ υπάρχει ένα ταυ, το ζεστό νερό μπάινει από κάτω, αλλά είναι κομμένη η φωτογραφία και δεν φαίνεται τί έχει από πάνω. Εχεις καμμιά άλλη που να φαίνεται; Εξαεριστικό θα μάντευα, αλλά αν δεν το δω...

----------


## cptbill

οτνως εξαεριστικο
https://www.dropbox.com/s/h04y3udw5m..._4906.JPG?dl=0
Και το ορφανο καλωδιο που εχω δω. Πονταρω πως συνδεεται με το διακοπτη στο πινακα του σπιτιου ειναι μαρκαρισμενος ως Θερμοσιφωνας (hager mwn120)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wotf39r85n..._4342.JPG?dl=0

αντε να παω τελη οκτωβριου να μας λυθουν οι αποριες  :Biggrin:

----------


## cococrops

μου φαινεται λιγο μικρο για να ειναι το καλωδιο που συνδεει το θερμοσιφωνα εκτος και με ξεγελα ο μανδυας απο εξω και υπαρχει και δευτερο εκτος να τον εχουν συνδεσει με πολυ μικρη διατομη καλωδιου που μου φαινεται το πιο πιθανο απο βλ..ες ηλεκτρολογους

----------


## nyannaco

Απ'όσο μπορεί να δει κανείς από τη φωτογραφία, αν οι σωλήνες των κυκλωμάτων είναι Φ18 όπως υποπτεύομαι, το καλώδιο του ρεύματος δεν φαίνεται απαραίτητα πολύ λεπτό αναλογικά. Βέβαια, μόνο από κοντά μπορεί να πει κανείς με σιγουριά.

----------


## cptbill

> Απ'όσο μπορεί να δει κανείς από τη φωτογραφία, αν οι σωλήνες των κυκλωμάτων είναι Φ18 όπως υποπτεύομαι, το καλώδιο του ρεύματος δεν φαίνεται απαραίτητα πολύ λεπτό αναλογικά. Βέβαια, μόνο από κοντά μπορεί να πει κανείς με σιγουριά.


Σωστος ο Νικος. Το καλωδιο ειναι βαρβατιλα σε διαμετρο.
Περα απο το σχετικο φωτακι στο κατω μερος του μποιλερ, πως ξερουμε ρε παιδια πως ειναι σιγουρα ηλεκτρομποιλερ?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0yq4w5ia6l..._5150.JPG?dl=0

Ειδα δοκιμασει να βρω καμια ταμπλελιτσα του sigma μποιλερ μπας και γραφει τιποτα σχετικο ωστε να σιγουρευτω αλλα δεν ειχα βρει τιποτα.

----------


## JOUN

Το λαμπακι ειναι  αρκετη ενδειξη,αν βγαλεις το γκρι καπακι(εχει δυο ψιλες βιδες) θα δεις οτι εχει μεσα θερμοστατη και αντισταση.

----------


## cptbill

σε ενα ταξιδι αστραπη ενος 24ωρου στο Βολο, δεν αντεξα το πειρασμο να κανα 2-3 δοκιμες με βαση αυτα που εχουν ειπωθει στο φορουμ:

α) καταρχας ναι, ειναι ηλεκτρομποιλερ https://www.dropbox.com/s/ga7t6ztky3...81%29.JPG?dl=0
4000W, 25A οπως θα δειτε στη φωτο. Η αντιστοιχη ασφαλεια στο πινακα ειναι μια hager mwn 120 C20. Προβλημα? 
Απομενει πλεον να επιβεβαιωσω οταν παω τελος του μηνα πως οντως δινει ρευμα το καλωδιο που υπαρχει διπλα στο ηλεκτρομποιλερ. Ειναι λιγο περιεργο, 10 χρονια αφου χτίστηκε το σπιτι να μην ασχοληθηκε κανεις να συνδεσει το μποιλερ με το ρευμα.

β)με το που παω βολο και παω να κανω μπανιο (συννεφιασμένη μερα) τρωω τη πρωτη μου ψυχρολουσια. Χλιαρο προς κρυο νερο. Το να αναψω καλοριφερ τετοια εποχη θα ηταν overkill. 
 Αφου λοιπον τα καταφερνω να κανω ενα γαμηστερο μπανιο και θεωρω πως ο ηλιακος δεν ειχε αρκετα ζεστο νερο, κατεβαινω υπογειο και κλεινω τη βανα παροχης κρυου νερου (https://www.dropbox.com/s/jl5d48g58v..._4908.JPG?dl=0 κοκκινος διακοπτης) προς το μποιλερ του λεβητοστασιου. Και ξαφνικα γινεται το εξης παραδοξο: εχω ζεστο προς πολυ ζεστο νερο οταν γυριζω τις βρυσες του μπανιου στο ζεστο. Πως στην ευχη αναμιγνύεται το κρυο νερο του μποιλερ με του ηλιακου?

Επισης, στη δοκιμη που μου ειχε αναφερει ο Νικος να κανω, οταν κλεινω τη παροχη κρυου νερο προς το ηλεκτρομποιλερ, οι βρυσες στο σπιτι, γυρισμενες στο κρυο, συνεχιζουν να μην βγαζουν κρυο κρυο νερο. Ουσιαστικα δεν υπαρχει καμια διαφορα στο κρυο νερο οταν κλεινω/ανοιγω τη παροχη του κρυου νερου στο μποιλερ λεβητοστασιου.

Αντε να ερθει το τελος του μηνα να μας λυθουν ολων οι αποριες.

----------


## nyannaco

> α) καταρχας ναι, ειναι ηλεκτρομποιλερ https://www.dropbox.com/s/ga7t6ztky3...81%29.JPG?dl=0
> 4000W, 25A οπως θα δειτε στη φωτο. Η αντιστοιχη ασφαλεια στο πινακα ειναι μια hager mwn 120 C20. Προβλημα?


Κανένα πρόβλημα, σωστή είναι η ασφάλεια στον πίνακα: 4000W/ 230V = 17.4A




> β)με το που παω βολο και παω να κανω μπανιο (συννεφιασμένη μερα) τρωω τη πρωτη μου ψυχρολουσια. Χλιαρο προς κρυο νερο. Το να αναψω καλοριφερ τετοια εποχη θα ηταν overkill. 
>  Αφου λοιπον τα καταφερνω να κανω ενα γαμηστερο μπανιο και θεωρω πως ο ηλιακος δεν ειχε αρκετα ζεστο νερο, κατεβαινω υπογειο και κλεινω τη βανα παροχης κρυου νερου (https://www.dropbox.com/s/jl5d48g58v..._4908.JPG?dl=0 κοκκινος διακοπτης) προς το μποιλερ του λεβητοστασιου. Και ξαφνικα γινεται το εξης παραδοξο: εχω ζεστο προς πολυ ζεστο νερο οταν γυριζω τις βρυσες του μπανιου στο ζεστο. Πως στην ευχη αναμιγνύεται το κρυο νερο του μποιλερ με του ηλιακου?


ΤΟ πιθανότερο είναι ότι ο καλλιτέχνης έχει βάλει και κάπου στην είσοδο του ηλιακού ένα διακόπτη, με το σκεπτικό ότι η επιλογή γίνεται κλείνοντας την παροχή στο άλλο, όταν θέλεις το ένα. Τώρα, βέβαια, πού είναι ο διακόπτης που κόβει την παροχή στον ηλιακό, θα πρέπει να το ψάξεις.




> Επισης, στη δοκιμη που μου ειχε αναφερει ο Νικος να κανω, οταν κλεινω τη παροχη κρυου νερο προς το ηλεκτρομποιλερ, οι βρυσες στο σπιτι, γυρισμενες στο κρυο, συνεχιζουν να μην βγαζουν κρυο κρυο νερο. Ουσιαστικα δεν υπαρχει καμια διαφορα στο κρυο νερο οταν κλεινω/ανοιγω τη παροχη του κρυου νερου στο μποιλερ λεβητοστασιου.


Αυτό ενδέχεται να έχει να κάνει με χαλασμένο ή καθόλου αντεπίστροφο στην παροχή του ηλιακού (εφόσον συνέβαινε και με το ηλεκτρομπόιλερ αποκομμένο). Οταν βρεις το διακόπτη της παροχής του, κλείνοντάς τον θα το επιβεβαιώσεις.

----------


## cptbill

> ΤΟ πιθανότερο είναι ότι ο καλλιτέχνης έχει βάλει και κάπου στην είσοδο του ηλιακού ένα διακόπτη, με το σκεπτικό ότι η επιλογή γίνεται κλείνοντας την παροχή στο άλλο, όταν θέλεις το ένα. Τώρα, βέβαια, πού είναι ο διακόπτης που κόβει την παροχή στον ηλιακό, θα πρέπει να το ψάξεις.
> .


με ολα αυτα που εχουν δει τα ματια μου, δεν θα μου φανει περιεργο εαν τελικα ο διακοπτης ειναι διπλα απο τον ηλιακο: https://www.dropbox.com/s/01fm8ay15e...02058.JPG?dl=0

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## cptbill

μιλώντας υποθετικα. 
αν τελικα καταληξουμε πως η μιξη κρυου νερου με ζεστο ειναι χαλασμενο ανεπιστροφο (οποτε με τη διορθωση αυτου τουλαχιστον θα εχω ποσιμο νερο οποτε problem solved), κ οτι τελικα η μιξη του ζεστου νερου του ηλιακου με του κρυου νερου του μποιλερ λεβητοστασιου (και το αντιστροφο, δλδ το ζεστο νερο του μποιλερ γινεται χλιαρο απο τα νερα του ηλιακου), ειναι θεμα διακοπτη, και ο διακοπτης αυτος ΔΕΝ βρισκεται τελικα στο σπιτι, τι λυσεις μπορουν να υπαρξουν εαν ο τελικος χρηστης δεν θελει να αναμιγνυονται τα ζεστα με τα κρυα του μποιλερ ή ηλιακου?

----------


## nyannaco

Αν δεν βρεις διακόπτη παροχής στον ηλιακό, θα ψάξεις να βρεις το σωλήνα, και θα βάλεις ένα διακόπτη κάπου προσιτά, δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι δίπλα στον ηλιακό. Εχοντας πάντα ένα από τους δύο ανοιχτό, και με τα αντεπίστροφα, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, εκτός αν έχει γίνεικάποια άλλη πολύ μεγάλη χοντράδα.

----------


## cptbill

χαιρετω το φορουμ ξανα. Το μποιλερ συνδεθηκε με το καλωδιο που ηταν ορφανο στο υπογειο. Πλεον για πρωτη φορα το θερμομποιλερ παιζει κ με ηλεκτρικο ρευμα.
Σε δευτερη φαση πηγα να απομονωσω το μποιλερ απο το καυστηρα. Με εκεινους τους 2 στρογγυλους διακοπτες που μοιαζουν με διακοπτες που μπαινουν στα καλοριφερ. Ε λοιπον με το που αρχισα να κλεινω τον ενα διακοπτη αρχισε να τρεχει νερο απο το διακοπτη. Κρυος ιδρωτας με σκεψεις του στυλ, σκατα, θα πλημμύρισει το υπογειο . Αρχισα να ανοιγω παλι το διακοπτη μεχρι που τον αφησα στη στροφη οπου δεν ετρεχε νερο. Και το παρατησα εκει. Οι διακοπτες θα αλλαχθουν. 

Σε πρωτη φαση, αφου βρηκα εντελως στη τυχη καποιος τυπο ο οποιος δεν μου γεμιζει το ματι(δεν θεωρουσε περιεργο και τοσο κακο να παιρνει συνεχεια καυτο νερο το μποιλερ), αυτο που θα κανουμε ειναι να φερουμε διακοπτες σε προσιτο σημειο στη βεραντα οπου θα μπορω να απομονώνω νερα μποιλερ/ηλιακου. Τωρα το θεμα με το ποσιμο κρυο νερο, τετοια εποχη το προβλημα δεν ειναι τοσο εντονο σε σημειο που αναρωτιεμαι εαν ηταν ιδεα μου. Τι εννοω; Πλεον παιρνω (με ενα θερμομετρο της πλακας απο το ebay), 18C βαθμους στη κρυο νερο. Οποτε και τον ανθρωπο που εφερα και του εξηγουσα το προβλημα, μου ελεγε(εχοντας βαλει το χερι στη βρυση), εγω δεν βλεπω προβλημα, μια χαρα κρυο νερο εχεις.
Το καλοκαιρι ομως (που ο ηλιακος ειχε καυτο νερο) επαιρνα χλιαρο νερο οταν ζητουσα κρυο νερο απο ολες τις βρυσες. Θερμοκρασια δεν ξερω γιατι δεν ειχα μαζι μου το θερμομετρο μαζι μου. Τι σκατα?
Οπως κ να εχει, εφοσον θα υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να απομονωσω τον ηλιακο πλεον, τουλαχιστον θα καταλαβω εαν υπαρχει προβληματικη βαλβιδα αντεπιστροφης στον ηλιακο γιαυτο και το προβλημα με το κρυο νερο. Παντως, αν και η αισθηση οντως με το βαλεις το χερι κατω απο τη βρυση, ειναι οντως κρυο νερο, οι 18C δεν μου φαινονται φυσιολογικοι για κρυο νερο. Ισως να κανω λαθος.

Αυριο θα γινουν οι εργασιες. Ζητησα να μπει επιπλεον διακοπτης στο υπογειο στη παροχη κρυου νερου λιγο πριν τον υπαρχον που υπαρχει στο μποιλερ. Οποτε αμα γινει καμια βλακεια, θα μπορω να απομονωσω ΟΛΗ τη παροχη κρυου νερου προς το λεβητοστασιο.

----------


## cptbill

Επιστροφη μετα απο πολυ πολυ καιρο. 
Η προσωρινη και απαραδεκτη αισθητικα λυση που βρεθηκε για απομονωση του ηλιακου ειναι η παρακατω που θα δειτε στις φωτος.

Πλεον ο ηλιακος απομονώνεται οποτε το καυτο νερο του μποιλερ δεν γινεται χλιαρο οταν αναμιγνύεται με τα παγωμενα νερα του ηλιακου.  Βεβαια για να κανω το αντιστροφο θα πρεπει να κανω  να κατεβαινω στο υπογειο κ να απομονωνω το μποιλερ. Κατι που θα κανω πχ το καλοκαιρι.

Ο τυπας δεν βρηκε καποιο θεμα οσο αφορα το ποσιμο νερο να αναμυγνυεται με το ΖΝΧ. Και εγω δεν μπορουσα να του το αποδειξω αφου ειναι αντιληπτο το καλοκαιρι μονο(χλιαρο προς ζεστο απο τη παροχη κρυου νερου).  Αυτο που βρηκε ομως ειναι οτι ο ηλιακος εχει καποια διαρροη κ χανει νερο. Μου ειναι πως δεν ειναι επισκευασιμος.

Αλλαχθηκαν οι βανες στο μποιλερ λεβητοστασιου που μου εμειναν στο χερι. Και μια φωτο απο τον καυστηρα και το ρυθμιστικο του.

Επειδη ενδεχεται να βρεθει ενα αρκετα καλο budget, σκεφτομαι πλεον να σουλουπωσω το λεβηστοστασιο (να μπει φυσικα ηλεκτροβανα για το ζεστο νερο) κ να αλλαχθει η ολη εγκατασταση με καποιο λεβητα συμπυκνωσης πετρελαιου. 

Καθε φορα που παιρνει μπρος ο καυστηρας ειλικρινα παει η ψυχη μας στη κουλουρη με τον θορυβο που κανει.  Επισης σε καθε εκκινηση του, μετα απο 3-4 λεπτα που αρχιζει να ρεει νερο στα σωματα ακουγεται εντονος περιεργος θορυβος τρεχουμενο νερου που διαρκει δευτερολεπτα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δες την πιεση του νερου στο λεβητα.αυτο οφειλεται για το θορυβο.
Για αυτη την δουλεια που εκανε αν εστρωνε ωραια τις σωληνες και εβαζε ενα καναλι απο πανω εως κατω ,να φαινεται οπως τα λουκια,και το εβαφες θα ηταν απαρατηρητο.

----------


## nyannaco

Αν αυτό που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία είναι ο υδροστάτης του κυκλοφορητή, και τον ξεκινάς στους 60°C και βάλε, είναι λογικό να ακούς θόρυβο από τα σώματα όταν ξεκινάει, καθώς δέχονται αρκετά ισχυρό θερμικό σοκ. Το χειρότερο όμως είναι ότι το ίδιο σοκ δέχεται και ο λέβητας! Θα σου πρότινα να τον κατεβάσεις στους 40°C το πολύ.
Πιθανότατα ο λόγος που κάποιος το έβαλε στους 60°C είναι για να μην κρυώνει το νερό του μπόιλερ, αν είναι ήδη ζεστό, αλλά αυτό είναι απλά δικαιολογία (με παρανέργειες που διαπίστωσες ήδη), και λόγω του ότι, κάκιστα, δεν υπήρχε κανένας έλεγχος στο πότε δίνει ο λέβητας στο μπόιλερ. Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει αυτοματισμός, στη χειρότερη ας ξεκινήσει ο κυκλοφορητής στους 40°C ακόμη και όταν το μπόιλερ είναι λίγο πιο ζεστό. Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο ενεργειακά, αλλά δεν είναι και καταστροφή, και σίγουρα είναι προτιμότερο από το να καταπονείς την εγκατάσταση με αχρείαστα θερμικά σοκ.

----------


## JOUN

> Αν αυτό που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία είναι ο υδροστάτης του κυκλοφορητή, και τον ξεκινάς στους 60°C και βάλε,


Μπα εμενα μου φαινεται οτι ειναι του καυστηρα γιατι ειναι διπλα με την θερμικη ασφαλεια και το θερμομετρο..Λογικα του κυκλοφορητη ειναι εξωτερικος καπου διπλα στον κυκλοφορητη.
Παντως σιγουρα ειναι ρυθμισμενος πολυ ψηλα(ο θερμοστατης του κυκλοφορητη εννοω) γιαυτο και κανουν θορυβο τα σωματσ.

----------


## nyannaco

Σαν να έχεις δίκιο... Στη δεύετρη φωτο στο #12 φαίνεται ένας υδροστάτης επαφής μετά τον κθκλοφορητή!!! Και φυσικά μέχρι να χαμπαριάσει αυτός, ο λέβητας παίζει και να έχει πιάσει τελική θερμοκρασία. Να πώ εγκληματικό, ή είναι υπερβολή; Το λιγότερο, βλακώδες. 
Η σωστή λύση είναι να τοποθετηθεί ένας υδροστάτης αποστάσεως με το πουράκι στο κυάθιο του λέβητα, αν χωράει. Αν όχι, η επόμενη λύση είναι ο επαφής να μεταφερθεί στο σωλήνα της προσαγωγής πριν τον κυκλοφορητή, όσο γίνεται κοντύτερα στο σώμα του λέβητα.

----------


## JOUN

Ναι,τα ειχαμε πει και τοτε αλλα μετα τοσο καιρο τα ξεχασαμε..

----------


## kostas_dh

Μια ακόμη κακοτεχνία που δεν αναφέρθηκε είναι η οριζόντια τοποθέτηση του κυκλοφορητή.

----------


## nyannaco

Ο κυκλοφορητης δεν εχει προβλημα με αυτη την τοποθετηση. Προβλημα υπαρχει οταν δεν ειναι οριζοντιος ο αξονας

----------


## cptbill

> Δες την πιεση του νερου στο λεβητα.αυτο οφειλεται για το θορυβο.
> Για αυτη την δουλεια που εκανε αν εστρωνε ωραια τις σωληνες και εβαζε ενα καναλι απο πανω εως κατω ,να φαινεται οπως τα λουκια,και το εβαφες θα ηταν απαρατηρητο.


Υποψιαζομαι κ εγω απο αυτα που διαβασα σε αλλα φορουμ πως ειναι η μεγαλη πιεση νερου.  Γενικα ολο το σπιτι εχει πολυ μεγαλη πιεση νερου σε σημειο που δεν τολμας οταν κανεις μπανιο να εχεις τη βρυση ανοιχτο στο μεγιστο. Στα εμμεσα σχεδια ειναι να μπει μειωτης πιεσης στο ρολοι ωστε να προστατευθει ολη η εγκατασταση. Απλα οταν το ανεφερα στον τυπα μου ειπε πως δεν χωραει μειωτης μεσα στο φρεατιο της ΔΕΥΑΜΒ (Αντιστοιχη ευδαπ για το Βολο). Και δεν υπαρχει κανενα μα κανενα αλλο ενδιαμεσο σημειο ωστε να μπει και να καλυπτει ολη την εγκατασταση. Γενικα ο τυπος ηταν αλλου για αλλου. Χειροτερη επιλογη "επαγγελματια" δεν μπορουσα να κανω.

nyannaco εχεις καθε δικιο να φρικαρεις με τον υδροστατη επαφης, πλεον ομως ειναι πριν τον κυκλοφορητη. Μου αλλαξε θεση ο τυπος που ειχε κανει συντηρηση στην εγκατασταση. 

Η φωτο με τα ρυθμιστικα ειναι του καυστηρα.

Επομενη φορα που θα παω θα βγαλει κ ενα βιντεακι τον θορυβο  :Tongue: 

Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να κανω με την ολη εγκατασταση πλεον. 

Περα απο τον  θορυβο στα σωματα που αναλυσαμε πριν,  εχουμε κ τον υποκωφο ηχο της εναρξης του καυστηρα-λεβητα. Και καποιες φορες μου κανει εντυπωση πως θα κανει (το κανει σπανια αλλα το κανει) μια φορα προσπαθεια να εκκινήσει(οποτε ακουγεται το αρχικο υπόκωφο μπαμ οταν εκκινεί), θα σταματησει αμεσως μετα(!!), και θα ακουστει παλι ο σχετικος θορυβος εναρξης  (ενα πολυ πιο υποκωφο μπαμ).
Ημουν κανα μηνα πριν Βολο κ κατεβηκα κανα 2 φορες υπογειο να ελεγξω πως δεν ειχε γινει καμια εκρηξη or something  :Blink:

----------


## nyannaco

Η πίεση του δικτύου δεν έχει καμμία απολύτως σχέση με την πίεση στο κλειστό δίκτυο της θέρμανσης. Την πίεση στο δεύτερο τη ρυθμίζει ο αυτόματος πλήρωσης.
Πόση πίεση έχεις στο δίκτυο της θέρμανσης (κρύο και ζεστό); Υπάρχει αυτόματος πλήρωσης;

----------

vasilimertzani (14-02-16)

----------


## cptbill

> Η πίεση του δικτύου δεν έχει καμμία απολύτως σχέση με την πίεση στο κλειστό δίκτυο της θέρμανσης. Την πίεση στο δεύτερο τη ρυθμίζει ο αυτόματος πλήρωσης.
> Πόση πίεση έχεις στο δίκτυο της θέρμανσης (κρύο και ζεστό); Υπάρχει αυτόματος πλήρωσης;


Αυτοματος πληρωσης φυσικα κ δεν υπαρχει  :Tongue2: 
Πιεση δεν μπορω να ξερω αφου δεν υπαρχει ουτε ενα μανομετρο για δειγμα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Πολλα μας τα λες τωρα.  :Smile: 
Το μπαμ μπουμ στον λεβητα προς προεκυψε;δεν υπηρχε πριν;
Η ροη του νερου συνηθως ειναι πιεση.δοκιμασε να πληρωσεις το δικτυο ανοιγοντας την βανα (αν και αφου λες δεν εχει αυτοματο πιεσης η πιεση θα εχει εξισοροπησει του δικτυου.)Μετα δοκιμασε να αφαιρεσεις.να δεις αν στρωνει.(βγαλε νερο απο το ψηλοτερο σωμα).Για τις εκρηξεις μαλλον αργει να κανει αναφλεξη ο λεβητας.
Μειωτες πιεσης υπαρχουν παρα πολυ μικροι http://www.skroutz.gr/c/1889/ydrayli...83%CE%B7%CF%82
ασχετο με το παρον θεμα ομως.

----------


## cptbill

back from the dead

Ο περιεργος ηχος που ακουγεται μετα απο 5 λεπτα ανάμματος της θερμανσης. Δεν εχω καταλαβει τι ειναι.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUsAiENGjwM


Και τελικα βρεθηκε κ ο αυτοματος πληρωσης. Θα μου εκανε εντυπωση να μην υπηρχε αφου η πιεση του νερο ειναι στο θεο κ φανταζομαι θα ειχε διαλυσει τα παντα στο υδραυλικο κομματι της θερμανσης.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bzdgonly5p...94125.JPG?dl=0

Παντως φετος τα παει καλυτερα η εγκατασταση. Δεν κανει αποπειρες αναφλεξης ο καυστηρας 2-3 φορες αλλα παιρνει με τη πρωτη. Και δουλευει πλεον με εναν nest θερμοστατη. Η απολυτη εννοια του overkill. Τραγικη εγκατασταση με 1002 κακοτεχνιες να δουλευει με Nest  :Lol: 

Στα επομενα σχεδια να μπει τελικα ο μειωτηρας πιεσης λιγο μετα το ρολοι της ΔΕΥΑΜΒ (βρηκα υδραυλικο αξιοπιστο εκ πρωτης όψεως) αλλα θα χρειαστουμε να ανοιξουμε λιγο μεγαλυτερο φρεατιο.

Οσο αφορα το προβλημα της μιξης νερου απο το μποιλερ λεβοτοστασιου με τον ηλιακο, δεδομενου πως ο ηλιακος εχει διαρροη κ θα αλλαχθει, θα αποκοψω αυτα τα 2 ωστε να μην χρειαζεται να κλεινω/ανοιγω βανες. Δηλαδη ο ηλιακος θα ζεσταινει ειτε με ηλιο ειτε με ρευμα και το μποιλερ λεβητοστασιου θα ξηλωθει οταν θα αλλαξει κ ο τροπος θερμανσης (αντλια θερμοτητας) απο την οποια δεν θα παιρνω ζεστο νερο. Τεχνοοικονομικα απο οσο διαβαζω δεν πολυσυμφερει να εχεις ΖΝΧ απο αντλια θερμοτητας η να εχεις πχ ηλιακο τριπλης ενεργειας κ να ζεσταινεις τα αστρα. 

Για το θεμα του ποσιμου κρυου νερου, δεδομενου πως ειναι αντιληπτο το καλοκαιρι μονο, μια θεωρια του υδραυλικου ειναι πως το νερο ειναι χλιαρο κ οχι κρυο επειδη προερχεται απο μερος του δικτυου υδρευσης που δεν ειναι υπογειο με αποτελεσμα να ερχεται ζεστο σε εμενα. Συμφωνησαμε πως οταν βαλουμε τον μειωτηρα πιεσης αμεσως μετα το ρολοι κ θα εχουμε προσβαση στο εναρκτηριο σημειο του δικτου,  θα δουμε εκει τι παιζει.

----------


## JOUN

Μετα απο πεντε λεπτα που ειναι αναμενος ο καυστηρας εχει πιασει αρκετη θερμοκρασια ωστε να δωσει εντολη ο θερμοστατης και να παρει μπρος ο κυκλοφορητης.
Ο θορυβος ειναι απο το θερμικο σοκ που τρωνε τα σωματα και ενω εχουν μεσα νερο ας πουμε 15 βαθμων,τρωνε αποτομα 50 βαθμους και οσο ναναι την "ακουνε"
Μπορεις να μειωσεις τον θορυβο βαζοντας χαμηλοτερα τον θερμοστατη του κυκλοφορητη ας πουμε 30 βαθμους αλλα για να εξαλειφθει τελειως δυσκολο εκτος και κατεβασεις πολυ τον θερμοστατη στους 20 ας πουμε.
Παντως απο την στιγμη που μετα απο λιγο σταματαει επειδη ζεσταινονται τα σωματα δεν υπαρχει και μεγαλο προβλημα νομιζω.

Υ.Γ Η πιεση στον αυτοματο ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## cptbill

τελεια, θενκς. Στην επομενη επισκεψη μου θα χαμηλωσω θερμοκρασια θερμοκρασιας κυκλοφορητη. 
Ποια ειναι η χαμηλότερη safe θερμοκρασια που μπορω να ρυθμισω τη θερμοκρασια του νερου στο καυστηρα; Ωστε να μην υπαρχει θεμα με υγροποιηση καυσαεριων κτλ;

Ανεβαζω ξανα μερικα λινκς απο τις φωτος γιατι δεν φαινονται πλεον στα παλια links του dropbox

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9lmppehrpa...94118.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fozg3hzol1...94120.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1wfpq19143...94121.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zhtf57e620...94122.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4g0grtd0mf...94123.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ex5a0bav9k...94124.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/a7ef1ardim...94126.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/v06b573q86...94127.JPG?dl=0

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν τιθεται θεμα χαμηλοτερης safe θερμοκρασιας, μην το φοβασαι. Αλλωστε, στους μαντεμενιους λεβητες συνισταται ο κυκλοφορητης να ξεκιναει ταυτοχρονα με τον καυστηρα, για να μην υποκειται σε θερμικο σοκ ο λεβητας απο την επιστροφη κρυων νερων στο ξεκινημα του κυκλοφορητη.

----------


## cptbill

Το ρωτησα γιατι διαβαζω πως με χαμηλη θερμοκρασια τα υγροποιημενα καυσαερια ειναι διαβρωτικα  σε ενα χαλυβδινο καυστηρα και  τον καταστρεφουν με τη παροδο του χρονου.
Και δηλωνω αγνοια για το τι ειδους λεβητας ειναι αυτος που εχω.

----------


## nyannaco

Χαλύβδινος είναι ο λέβητάς σου.
Τα υγροποιημένα καυσαέρια είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς διαβρωτικά, αλλά η υγροποίηση εξαρτάται πολύ περισσότερο από τη θερμοκρασία των καυσαερίων (ρύθμιση καυστήρα) και τη μόνωση ή όχι της καμινάδας, και λιγότερο, δευτερογενώς, από τη θερμοκρασία του νερού στο λέβητα (στο βαθμό που αυτό επηρρεάζει τη θερμοκρασία των καυσαερίων). Οπως και να έχει, μιλάμε για μεταβατική φάση που δε κρατάει πολύ, και στην οποία η θερμοκρασία εκκίνησης του κυκλοφορητή μικρό ρόλο παίζει, δεδομένου ότι όσο ψηλά και να τον ξεκινήσεις, αρχικά κρύο νερό θα γυρίσει.
Για να μην το κουράζουμε, για το συγκεκριμένο τύπο λέβτα μια θερμοκρασία εκκίνησης της τάξης των 30°C είναι λογική. Καλό θα είναι βέβαια αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αυτή να μετρηθεί κάπως πιο αξιόπιστα από την ένδειξη του κουμπιού του θερμοστάτη (που μπορεί να έχει και μεγάλη υστέρηση και μεγάλη απόκλιση), ή ακόμη και του θερμομέτρου της μονάδας - το οποίο επίσης μπορεί να έχει και υστέρηση και απόκλιση, αλλά σαφώς μικρότερη του θερμοστάτη.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, βγάλε το επάνω καπάκι της μονάδας, εντόπισε το κυάθιο που είναι τοποθετημένα τα πουράκια, σπρώξε τα τέρμα μέσα αν δεν είναι, και στρίμωξέ τα / γέμισε τα κενά όσο είναι δυνατόν με τσαλακωμένο αλουμινόχαρτο, ώστε να εξασφαλίσεις τη μέγιστη δυνατή θερμική αγωγιμότητα με το σώμα του κυαθίου (εναλλακτικά κάποιοι το γεμίζουν με ορυκτέλαιο, αλλά δεν συμφωνούν όλοι με αυτή την τακτική).

----------


## cptbill

Με καλυψες. 
Απο περισυ παιζω με θερμοκρασιου νερου του λεβητα γυρω τους 50C-55C, θα χαμηλωσω και τον κυκλοφορητη γυρω τους 30c και θα δω για τα υπολοιπα που αναφερερεις.

Σε ευχαριστω

----------

